# Getting a computer job without certification for practice.



## martezj (May 26, 2012)

I need more practice on computers, right now I'm novice. I know a lot, I'm the family technician but I don't know enough. So I was wondering are there any such "computer technician" jobs out there that are for amateurs that allow them to do things they know like remove viruses and fix minor problems on computers?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes there are. These jobs are typically labelled entry level and trainee.

Without any qualifications or certifications getting a job would be tough even tougher than it is when looking for entry level jobs with entry level certs.

I reccomened you start to study for some entry level certs like the A+,Network+ and 70-680.


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

I agree with greenbrucelee. Honestly, geek squad at best buy might be a good place to start. With some certs and a little experience, you could probably get a entry level field tech job somewhere as well. A+ cert is a good place to start.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Best Buy / Geek Squad is a great place to get started as a tech.


----------



## martezj (May 26, 2012)

You can't work with Best buy's geek squad without certification can you?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

martezj said:


> You can't work with Best buy's geek squad without certification can you?


yes you can.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

martezj said:


> You can't work with Best buy's geek squad without certification can you?


Depends on the store. Some want you to be A+ certified.


----------



## martezj (May 26, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## kanagi (May 24, 2012)

Another option is a tech support call center.

It may not be as hands on as Geek Squad or another mom n pop computer shop.

But you will learn a great deal about trouble shooting and effectively communicating technical terms.


----------

